# Buffalo Lodge Lake?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Any good hard water fishing to be had on Buffalo Lodge Lake? I hear that they boat some pretty decent walleyes there in the open water season. Just wondering about through the ice.

Thanks and Merry Christmas,
Dan


----------



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

My Dad and I have an ice house out there and so far weve taken a 25 and a 28 in northern outta there. Were placed in about 8ft right now and were going to move deeper. Those that are close to shore are hammering the perch and those in the deep are catching northerns, perch and a even a few eyes so were going to move around a bit to find that sweet spot. When I was there on the 19th there was a guy with 2 notherns and 3 perch and an eye landed.

Godd luck, Ethan


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What size perch are you pullin' outta there?
Happy New Year,
Dan


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

hey dan,
i've been fishing it for the past week staight and there are plenty of walleyes. Yesterday we caught about 15 eyes around 14'' from about 10:00am-3:00pm. Also manages about 3 perch all over a pound and the other 4 were about 3/4 of a pound. But still have yet to land a northern although had one on today that im wuite sure was a decent one but it ended up breaking the line. Anyway thats all i have for info at this time.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

honkerslayr, Hi ya,

Thanks for the info. 
Those are nice perch. 
I talked to my buddy Rodney this morning and he went over to the tourney they had there yesterday. He said a 9 pounder was the biggest northern. Biggest perch went about 1.4 lb and the biggest 'eye was around 2.5. Just a nice eater.

Thanks again and Happy New Year,
Dan


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

dan,
ya its funny you say that because my buddy actually caught both the walleye and the perch both.i was fishing next to him and witnessed the catch but too bad it wasn't me. maybe next year.Although it seemed like paople weren't catching too many fish. But i am headed out there at about 7 this morning to try and hit them again.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, for sure. Rodney told me it paid out like $400 for the biggest fish or something like that.

Hey, good luck and stay warm.
Dan


----------

